# Dog Missing for Months Found 1,200 Miles Away in Chicago



## 2malts4me (Aug 23, 2008)

This story has such a happy ending! The rescue group North Central Maltese Rescue does wonderful work - it's foster families will go to the end of the earth to rescue a malt in need.

I laughed when the owner of Max said "I was ready to ask her can you put him on the phone." lol

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,445107,00.html


----------



## LuvBoxers (Oct 30, 2008)

*awww what a happy ending to that story*


----------



## proudpugglemommy (Oct 25, 2008)

Wow, hooray for the happy ending. I'm sure the owner is thanking her lucky stars and vet that she got Max microchipped.


----------

